# Corn Tortillas



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

This is an urgent post.  I visited UAE in March and noticed a scarcity of corn tortillas. I'm moving there in August. Can someone tell me if they've ever found them and where?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Haven't seen them in ages


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

have you tried the 'Things I cannot find in Dubai' thread ?

Relax - you'll get over the loss of processed junk food like plastic bits of corn meal


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maria Bonita always had them. I've moved away so I can't verify that they still have them, but they made them in the restaurant and sold them pretty cheap when I lived in Dubai.


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you.  I was able to find that they sell tortillas at Maria Bonita. So if worse comes to worse...I often cook Mexican food because I lived there and learned to cook all their yummy food. I guess I can sign my contract now. LOL.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Ate you seriously suggesting that corn tortillas are a real factor in the decision ?


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

No. But wouldn't it be funny if they were?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

On a similar note, does anyone know where I can get taco stands?

Like these:


----------



## PHemen (Jul 1, 2014)

Good.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey being mexican myself had the same problem when i moved.. somehow most of the corn "tortillas" were made in Netherlands... 

Anyways, I found real MASECA ones in a small supermarket called "Needs and Wants" its on JLT cluster v, lake level... the thing is ( and also applies to small supermarkets) that tortillas are always put in the indian section, where the chapatis and parathas are... i remember scouting another supermarket ( dont remember the name, its next to the JLT metro station on the Marina side), and I so also some MASECA ones in the idian section... 

so worth scouting around supermarkets in the indian section... 

and as a tip... if you are desperate, you can buy this corn tortillas made in Netherlands, and just fried them with a little bit of oil, and somehow they taste as if they were real


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you ever find MASECA itself? In powder form?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Hah, thought of this thread yesterday - happened to see corn tortillas in LULU at Al Barsha.


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks. That will be very helpful. Can you remember what section they were in?


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

The thought occurred to me that maybe a corn tortilla is something different in Europe...I'm referring to these just for clarification. http://www.cookinglight.com/eating-...-foods/healthy-breakfast-foods-corn-tortillas


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Not sure if that is of any assistance to guide me. So next time I am in the store if they have them I will take a photo and see if I can post it on here for you.


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

That's really sweet of you, if you think of it. I was just meaning they're the floppy ones not the pre-formed hard shell ones. In any case, at least it's some guidance for when I start looking. Thanks, LesFroggitts.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

*soft corn tortillas*

I've only been here a week, and found corn tortillas in the International foods section at Geant, at Ibn Battuta mall a few days ago. However, they are the soft corn tortillas, not the hard pre-formed shells. And yes, they are made in the Netherlands. But the price was great. 12.95 AED for 8 tortillas. Brand is Cantina.

I've seen Old El Paso products at almost every grocery store I've been to, but I didn't even think to look for the hard shells.

(I got all excited thinking I could help out someone on this forum, after receiving so much from others...  But then realized you want the hard Tex-mex kind of shell... oh well... lol. )







alexiseball said:


> That's really sweet of you, if you think of it. I was just meaning they're the floppy ones not the pre-formed hard shell ones. In any case, at least it's some guidance for when I start looking. Thanks, LesFroggitts.


----------



## chiapet (Jan 28, 2013)

PVD04 said:


> Maria Bonita always had them. I've moved away so I can't verify that they still have them, but they made them in the restaurant and sold them pretty cheap when I lived in Dubai.


I second that, Maria Bonita has tortillas, plus other Mexican odds and ends, such as hot sauce and hominy. Plus, you will want a good excuse to go there anyway, because their food is one of the only decent Mexican restaurants here, in my opinion. :llama:


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

No Colibrink, what you saw is exactly what I want. Thank you, I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## alexiseball (Apr 23, 2014)

That's exactly what I wanted. You helped a lot.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

alexiseball said:


> That's exactly what I wanted. You helped a lot.


Visited LULU at Barsha today, couldn't see any corn ones, plenty of wheat - so I guess they don't stock them regularly.


----------

